# Need Help



## guitarissts (Oct 18, 2011)

I noticed that he uses a back up machine kind of like the old Whirlitzer Drum Machine only a whole lot more sophisticated. Is the machine he uses to get all that background and accompanyment music a drum machine, a synthesizer, what used to be called the "side man" or what.:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

[video=youtube_share;A0XXmVts1y0]http://youtu.be/A0XXmVts1y0[/video]


----------

